# Algae problems



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

I have been having an algae problem right now I just dont know what type of algae it is.

It is light green and grows in a string but it has little balls attached like every cm

Any ideas?


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

ummm, that sounds more like a plant to me


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

A photo would be infinitely helpful.

From your description, it does not sound like algae, but may be _Utricularia gibba_


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

I have the same thing. I'll see if I can get a pic too.


----------

